# [SPN Newsletter] - He Is Without Anger, He Is Without Enmity



## spnadmin (Aug 19, 2013)

<table width="700" border="0"><tbody><tr><td>
Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh!

Editorial:

Guru Nanak tells us on Ang 147
ਹੰਸੁ ਹੇਤੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਕੋਪੁ ਚਾਰੇ ਨਦੀਆ ਅਗਿ ॥
Hans heṯ lobẖ kop cẖāre naḏī▫ā ag.
Cruelty, material attachment, greed and anger are the four rivers of fire.

And so it is that recent news has been filled with anger. We by now have all read of the 80-year old Singh who was punched, kicked and spat upon in Conventry, UK. In Tilak Vilhar, a suburb of West Mumbai, 25 people were injured during a police skirmish. Balmiki residents came to blows with Sikh residents there. The house of Mohinder Singh was targeted; his automobiles were torched. Mistaken for jihadis, a Sikh family in the United States received a death-threat letter. 

During these same weeks marked by cruelty and anger, our members have been steadily starting threads and re-visited threads about Shabad Vichaar! Like:


The Five Realms (here);
The Kabir-Guru Nanak Connection Click here (here) ; or
Sadh Sangat – What does it mean to you? Click here (here).

Please visit and participate in a discussion of Inderjeet Kaur’s inspirational article For the World is Hollow and I Have Touched the Sky - A Shabad Click here (here) Guru Amardas ji speaks to all Gurbani lovers on Ang 39: there is no safer harbour than refuge in Waheguru!

ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਮੇਲੇ ਸੋ ਮਿਲੈ ਹਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ ਜਾਉ ॥
Jis no mele so milai ha▫o ṯis balihārai jā▫o.
I am a sacrifice to those who meet and merge with the Lord.

ਏ ਮਨ ਭਗਤੀ ਰਤਿਆ ਸਚੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਿਜ ਥਾਉ ॥
Ė man bẖagṯī raṯi▫ā sacẖ baṇī nij thā▫o.
This mind is attuned to devotional worship; through the True Word of Gurbani, it finds its own home.

ਮਨਿ ਰਤੇ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਰਤੀ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਸਚੇ ਗਾਉ ॥
Man raṯe jihvā raṯī har guṇ sacẖe gā▫o.
With the mind so imbued, and the tongue imbued as well, sing the Glorious Praises of the True Lord.

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਸਚੇ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਉ ॥੪॥੩੧॥੬੪॥
Nānak nām na vīsrai sacẖe māhi samā▫o. ||4||31||64||
O Nanak, never forget the Naam; immerse yourself in the True One. ||4||31||64||

Shabad of the Week:

During your journey you may want to find support of Gurbani. So, do not forget to read and contribute to our Shabad of the Week, Har jeeo Kirapaa Karae  at (here). If you have any requests for Shabad of the week, please contact member findingmyway by private messaging here at SPN. 

Guru Mehar Karan ji,


Sikh Philosophy Network
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 20, 2013)

I confess to confusion. Where are the links to the recent content? The editorial was intro to the bulk of the information. I guess I am not understanding the new strategy where something was going to announcements - but not the whole newsletter. lol lol lol


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 20, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> I confess to confusion. Where are the links to the recent content? The editorial was intro to the bulk of the information. I guess I am not understanding the new strategy where something was going to announcements - but not the whole newsletter. lol lol lol



It is OK. Piece meal does not make one gluttonous and hence things are easy to digest.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Tejwant ji

My current theory is that this went to announcements so that members would know to look for the newsletter. In case it lands in SPAM there would be a heads-up. Aman Singh will know and shed light.


----------



## Admin (Aug 21, 2013)

We will put a direct link back to this newsletter in the email. This will drastically reduce the size of the email packet and should land in more in-boxes rather than the spam-boxes. I am looking into the missing newsletter content.

Thank you!


----------

